
Kik to shut down chat app, focus on cryptocurrency legal fight - ajiang
https://www.axios.com/kik-to-shut-down-chat-app-focus-on-cryptocurrency-legal-fight-d297ac4f-e21f-406c-8a78-400119e77048.html
======
mikepurvis
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21055034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21055034)

